# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  شاهد الان  البرنامج الديني الايمان والعصر  مشاهدة وتحميل

## مهرونيسا

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   برنامج الايمان والعصر   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     يتناول ا?علامي والدكتور عمرو خالد في برنامجه  الجديد (ا?نسان والعصر) جوانب عديدة من الصراع اليومي بين ا?نسان والشيطان  وكيفية اجتنابها وتفاديها في إطار روح العصر.  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   يمكن مشاهدة البرنامج من خلال هذا الرابط  https://goo.gl/dQ4100   وكذلك يمكن مشاهدة البرنامج من خلال اى موبايل اندرويد من هذا الرابط https://goo.gl/UHOjU4  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم*

----------


## البوب شريف

*شكرا لك اخي  بارك الله فيك*

----------


## nooker

شكرا لك اخي بارك الله فيك

----------


## alhojile

جزاك الله خير

----------


## osmanam

جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي البرنامج

----------


## salut5tulas

اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه يخلـــــــــــــــــــــيك

----------


## azzou36

:Smile: جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم :Smile:

----------

